# What is best to make A oil (PMK/BMK oil or powder)?



## Ukspice (Oct 5, 2022)

I am a beginner and I want to learn how to make A oil !

which one of these is best to start the process:

BMK oil or BMK powder
And 
PMK oil or PMK powder 

which of these 4 oil or powders is best to make A-oil ?
…………..

secondly is it a difficult process to turn these into A oil ?????!


----------



## wannabeechemist

BMK (P2P) - Is scheduled 1 precursor for amphetamine manufacturing mainly meth. You are probably looking at BMK glycidate which can be turned into ketone and you can use that to make amp. Not the best procedure for it but its easy if you have all reagents .

PMK is used for MDMA.


----------



## Ukspice

What would you recommend I use to make a oil and Cas number ?

Apaan is hard to get but the BMK and PMK are easily available.

if I use BMK glycidate will that make good quality a oil ?

what are the other options I can use to make it ?

Many thanks for your help !


----------



## Ukspice

BMK glycidate also would it be best to get as oil or powder ?

what is difference and which would be easier to process ?


----------



## KokosDreams

Ukspice said:


> BMK glycidate also would it be best to get as oil or powder ?
> 
> what is difference and which would be easier to process ?



Ukspice
BMK Glycidate 5449 is a powder actually and is transfered to P2P (BMK Oil/Phenylacetone) with an easy reaction. You'd then use Leuckart to go from BMK to your final product.

For the beginning I would rather recommend you two different routes:

1. One-pot amphetamine synthesis from P2NP with NaBH4/CuCl2 (1kg scale)
Can be scaled down to your desired RM (Reaction Mass) volume, maximum scale for this reaction was not confirmed yet but I'd assume it to be larger than the meantioned size of 1kg P2NP

2. Amphetamine synthesis from P2NP via Al/Hg (video)
Maximum scale between 100g - 300g of P2NP, depending on your equipment and skill!

P2NP is also easier to source for you and those routes are quite beginner friendly.


----------



## Ukspice

Amphetamine synthesis from P2NP.
If I done this method with 1kg of p2np 

1) Can you stop at the synthese stage when get oil separation and is that the A oil ( free base) pure ?


2) How much A oil much would you expect to yield ?(500ml to 600ml )????

3). Does anyone have a setup that can do like 10kg batches at a time complete lab list and possible source to buy full setup ?


----------



## Ukspice

I been looking for chemicals hard to find. Does anyone have decent place to help with :

To be able to make 10kg batches if can do me if suitable person has for sale :


Sodium borohydride (NaBH4)
Copper (II) chloride (CuCl2)
Sodium hydroxide (NaOH) water solution 25%

or please point me in the right direction?


----------



## KokosDreams

Ukspice said:


> 1) Can you stop at the synthese stage when get oil separation and is that the A oil ( free base) pure ?



UkspiceYes, you can 'stop' there as your target product is amphetamine freebase, which is already obtained here.
The product is not pure.
It can be purified with a steam distillation under vacuum, IPA needs to be evaporated and additionally you could extract leftovers of solids with DCM, which is not 100% necessary but makes the product cleaner.


Ukspice said:


> 2) How much A oil much would you expect to yield ?(500ml to 600ml )????


Yield can be from 70% to 80%, I have heard of people reaching higher yields. It all depends on your skill and lab equipment/conditions


Ukspice said:


> 3). Does anyone have a setup that can do like 10kg batches at a time complete lab list and possible source to buy full setup ?


As you fill reactors 50% of their whole volume you can expect to create between 1L - 1.15L of Amphetamine Freebase in a reaction mass of approx. 50L (100L reactor), to get 10L you'd require a reactor of 1.000L volume and there is no proof in this forum right now that this route can be scaled to such a high RM without a too big loss in yield.
For the quantities you are looking for the ideal route would be to create P2P and then proceed with a Leuckart or use a hydrogenation tank with a catalyst which can be done in incredibly high volumes (1.000L or more)


----------



## Thecooker

Hello you can help me ? Per pn


----------



## Thecooker

I am new here I’m forum


----------



## StarWars

man, what are you talking about, do 10 g at the beginning and you don't write about 10 kg haha here everyone would like to do tons and there is no time to do 10 g. And everyone here thinks that someone will teach him for free from scratch haha....


----------

